# steriods could help reduced miscarriage and ivf failure



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk...icle4720133.ece 
/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

That link didn't work for some reason. Try this one:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4720133.ece

/links 

I must say it's old news to me and Dr Quenby is hardly the field leader in all this. The Lister experimenting with preds and NK cells in 2004 and so was the ARGC.

It's interesting to see that immune therapy might actually be gaining a bit of creedance now. Robert Winston has certainly changed his tune in the last 18 months... 

C~x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nk cells are tested using a endo biospy!

cd57 cells are rarely testing using other immune test. I just hope this will work for me


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah I see. Doesn't really make it that clear in the article. I saw the bit about biopsies but it didn't say uterine biospy so I just assumed they were talking about biospy on the m/c embryo or something else. That's how they found the NK cells and came to the conclusions they had.  I was also a bit confused when it said NK cells promote rapid growth of blood vessels and didn't make the connection that this would be a bad thing (still don't really understand it completely but I'm not being paid to understand it so that's ok!  ) 

You know I think I remember seeing someone on here saying they'd been part of this research project at LWH although I think, in her case, it wasn't an issue. Did Dr Quenby work with some consultants in Germany over this? I am sure this member said something about it being a collabaration with come German counterparts too? 

The steroid thing still seems to be old news but I guess if they can find the mechaninsm as to why it works, for some, and determine who it's use os more appropriate for then that's going to help narrow down the issue for a lot of people.

Good luck with your testing and treatment Kara.  this gives you some answers and a way forward.

C~x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

from what i have learnt is too many blood vessels cause too much oxegen in the uterus

i won't be on the trial, im paying £480 for the test, as always the media have used what they want!!!!!!!


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Girls
I don't know if this would be of any help to any one here on FF as you have to have been pregnant and MC three times. From reading on FF i was under the impression with NK cells its very difficult to get PG in the first place.

I am a member of the Miscarriage Association and every 3 months we receive a newsletter and in the latest Sept issue there is an article recruiting women to take part  in research, investigating the use of the steroid Prednisolone amongst women who have a history of unexplained MC and a raised level of NK cells

There is criteria I'm afraid to take part,  one of them you have to have had 3 unexplained MC , had all the test to rule out other causes and be between the age of 20 and 40.
A Dr Siobhan Quenby  of Liverpools womens HSP is doing this research and she will take a biopsy to screen the chosen women for NKsells,  you can contact her secretary direct on 0151 7024271 if interested in taking part.  I would strongly suggest you find out more info before contacting her, as it will explain better than my simple self can.  You can read more at www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk, read patient information sheet follow links in latest news section.
Angel Blessings
XX
Karen BC


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

My clinic does not believe in it as it is unproven.  Do you know where they do the test in the South West as I am about to have my 3rd ISCI and have always had good quality embryos and wondered if NK cells was were my problem lies.

Sheps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sheps

im in pembrokeshire and going to liverpool tomorrow for this

i believe its the only place nhs wise in the uk that do this test, i am paying for it and its £480

not sure if anyone else does this biospy, most take blood from your arm, my clinic too and none believers but will support us with any treatment that will be needed


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Kara

May look look into this.

Sheps


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I wish people wouldn't assume that all immune treatment relates to NK cells (and other issues revealed by level 2 "Chicago"test) and the effect they may or may not have on recurrent m/c or fertility.  There are plenty of auto-immune conditions which have an effect om these issues which are widely medically accepted (Hughes/APS being the most commonly known) and where there is accepted evidence based "immune" treatment including with steroids and has been for years.  

As far as this research is concerned as I understand it there is a big difference between NK cells in the blood stream and NK cells in the uterus and the two don't necessarily correlate. Definitely time for proper medical trials on the blood levels theory. If they can do it for the uterine version there can be no ethical reason why they can't do it for the other.

Betty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

totally agree that more trials need to be done

i had this test and now i just have to wait 4 weeks for the results


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck to those trying steroids, I hope they can help (whether because of NK cells or because of other immune problems).

What annoys me in the article is the assumption that there can be a placebo effect. How can there be a placebo effect if a m/c acts on another organism (the baby) then the one having the tx? 

However I think like others that more research needs to be done, and it would be great if they found something that helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

.....the good news is, now that the work is "out" it would be easy enough for any clinic to do it surely?  (Cd57/endo biopsy)


----------

